# Sony VPL-HS20 for $75 as cheap Bedroom projector. Can I do any better?



## shaolin95 (Oct 22, 2006)

A local is selling the VPL-HS20 for $75 (the lamp may not have a lot of life left) and I was wondering, as a the casual bedroom tv show displayed on a wall like South Park, Sharktank, etc, if this is a good option considering the price or if I can do better.
Thanks!


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

$75 for any projector seems like a good deal but you need to look at the price of the bulb replacement.
You could be spending $400-$600 for a new bulb. In that case I would not replace the bulb on an old projector and I would just buy a new one like this one. 

In any case $75 is not a lot of money so get it and see if you like having a projector but do know it will only last for a couple weeks to 2 months tops.


----------

